# Another HOG for Gulf Breeze



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Me & a buddy went out today for an 2 hours trying again to catch the monsters...

We had to have landed 10 small guys in the 1-2 pound range, before I had this Hog swim up & devour the little pounder I was reeling in.

I began to freespool her to let her munch it on down to her gullet, then I jacked her up..She put up a pretty good fight with a couple of 

beatiful jumps, then I landed her....



















She was caughton a previously hooked 1 pound bass caught on a White w/red dot 1/16 oz Beetlespin..

We had 2 other bass as big or bigger than this try to eat some of the other hooked bass throughout the next hour & a half..

1 was hooked & got away & the other just stole our bass......

Tight Lines all...

JR


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish.

How do you get past the greens keepers?


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

pay em off......



they're always willing to look the other way for a 6 pk.....



:mmmbeer


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

great bass...i'm guessing you were in tiger point?


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

if thats on tiger point gc then ive cought that bass and the other one ur talkin about!!

those are studs!!!!!!...im gonna go try to catch him tomarrow!!:clap:letsdrink


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

yea...T.P.



it was always good, but the hurricanes dumped a lot of saltwater in the sound side ponds & killed most of the bass....



I'm glad to see they're coming back in full force...A lot of the ponds are now beginning to be covered in grass all over the surface.



From what I've been told, it's a foreign plant, most likely from an aquarium...The pond Dr. is supposed to be on the case.


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Does the Tiger Point staff mind you fishing on the gulf course?


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I try to be as smart about fishing there as possible, I try to stay off the fairways & out of the golfers ways....



A lot of times I'll head out there in the late afternoon 1 or 2 hours before sundown, less golfers & less chance of being run off...



The last couple of days w/the rain not many golfers are there....I also try & pick-up some trash while I'm out there, it helps keep the course



clean, & the less they have to complain about the better....If you go, be smart.....& courteous..



Good luck


----------



## staciesbulldawgs (May 17, 2008)

nice job !!!!!!keep up the good work and for lord sakes take my husband fishing would ya???


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang, :clap:clap:bowdown Now thats a bass


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow im really dumb:banghead:banghead!!!i just realized where that is!!!

ive caught three big ones out of there before!!! that lake is loaded!!!


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i caught him today and choked a 11lber..pics comming soon!!


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah i've seen a lot of ppl catch some big bass in that lake... like sailfish...shannon... but there are 2 big aligator gar in the next pond or so down... they are about 4-5 feet long, that'll put up a good fight if u wanna try


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice fish!!! Ever thought about trying some live bait like say some small bream 2-3 fingers big? If they are taking 1 lb bass then they would snatch them up quick,fast and in a hurry!!!


----------

